# Need some advice!



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I am really new with this...so I might be asking totally nonsense...

When you order your custom plastisol transers, that means you do press them on the shirts by yourself with your heatpress?? Is it easy to do???

I have some designs here and want put them on the T-shirts so I have been looking for a printing company, but mostly it seems like I also have to choose the t-shirts from their selections...but I don't want to do it.
I am just trying to find the best way to get my items to be printed.

Please give me some idea or teach me anything more about the print.

Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, when you order custom plastisol transfers you do apply them to the shirt yourself, using a heat press. 

It is very easy, it is fast, too. Here is a link that might help you understand plastisols a little better:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t49809.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is an instructional video by one of our members, Badalou.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDg0l7n3mek[/media]
YouTube - heat transfer with plastisol transfers


[note: the original link shows up in edit and preview but doesn't want to show up when I post. I have no idea.]


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rick? The link?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The link is in the post. When I click edit, the link is there and when I posted I could see the video but I can't see it now.

edit, I edited the post with the link listed twice, once as media, once as a hyperlink, it is showing up for the time being.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, yeah, it's there now, I see it, too. That is weird. Glitchy, I guess. Well thanks for adding another video, the more the merrier.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes you can use your shirts. you do not have to purchase shirts from the transfer companies. I think there is a sticky on here about the different companies out there. Do A search and you can learn alot about a few of the companies out ther.

Dad


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the videos

I've checked both and read more about the screen printing and plastisol transfers. I don't think I can afford all the equipment for the screen printing, so if I want get those, I would find a company to do it.
But I thought it's a good idea to own a heat press, if I want to plastisol transfer.

Although, I am still not sure how I want to get my shirts to be printed, so I am still checking other ways such as DTG print, dye sublimation, and discharge...

So just to know more about plastisol transfer, how much do company charge to do the heat-press part?

thank you.


----------

